# Goer Watches



## zed4130

Now ive found lots of these on ebay , cheap and mechanical self winders, has anyone got one out of interest,

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vie...em=250453476606

paul


----------



## Griff

Looks like a no Goer to me!!


----------



## Badger

Chronograph markings on the dial - but where are the buttons









Looks like a heap of chinese tat to me

Regards

Dave


----------



## vamos666

the case back says " 3 ATM water resistant" although the description states that it is not suitable for showering or swimming.

Tat, of the highest order.


----------



## zed4130

ok guys ill give that a miss then lol, is all the chinese stuff no good,

paul


----------



## BondandBigM

Â£4.99 ........ Hong Kong

Mmmmmmm wonder if Mel saw this

:lol: :lol:


----------



## powelly

BondandBigM said:


> Â£4.99 ........ Hong Kong
> 
> Mmmmmmm wonder if Mel saw this
> 
> :lol: :lol:


I think you'll find he has 

Mel Goer Linky!!!


----------



## zed4130

just asking, as thought thats what people do in hobbies ?

paul


----------



## blackandgolduk

BondandBigM said:


> Â£4.99 ........ Hong Kong
> 
> Mmmmmmm wonder if Mel saw this
> 
> :lol: :lol:


Mel's already got one... :rltb:


----------



## BondandBigM

blackandgolduk said:


> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> 
> Â£4.99 ........ Hong Kong
> 
> Mmmmmmm wonder if Mel saw this
> 
> :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Mel's already got one... :rltb:
Click to expand...

I should have know better :lol:


----------



## blackandgolduk

BondandBigM said:


> blackandgolduk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> 
> Â£4.99 ........ Hong Kong
> 
> Mmmmmmm wonder if Mel saw this
> 
> :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Mel's already got one... :rltb:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I should have know better :lol:
Click to expand...

Yeah, but it's easy to forget these things at your age...


----------



## dombox40

Mels got one and he reckons it,s a belter for what he paid for it although we have,nt had any updates lately. perhaps it.s a goner instead of a goer. :lol:


----------



## Bionic Man

potz said:


> Sometimes I do wonder why people never bother to do their own research and thinking.


Could not agree more !!!


----------



## zed4130

Bionic Man said:


> potz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes I do wonder why people never bother to do their own research and thinking.
> 
> 
> 
> Could not agree more !!!
Click to expand...

i did look it up on the net but only found them on ebay, so thought i would ask here as all seem to know what you are talking about, sorry just thought that was normal , ? obviously not,

paul


----------



## don natel

Mel, get out there and offend yourself!!!! :huh: :huh: :huh:


----------



## mel

OK here "goers" :grin:

Yes, I have one of the GOER watches - a sad choice of name IMHO. They are indeed typical Chinasian tat, but prob'ly good enough VFM tat. The one I bought in May is running well. The movement is a standard Chinese one, most likely from the Shanghai factory with the addition of an auto mech on a "bolt-on" to the standard hand wind. :yes:

I have the sub-a-like but for some reason unknown to mortal man, the Chinese have been Damn Clever and given it *BOTH *a centre seconds and a sub seconds. Time keeping is currently running three minutes ten seconds fast against setting with my trusty RC clock, that's since May and is equal to around 47 secs fast per week - for about a fiver?  Is that bad? :huh:


















There's a display back on them, and a stick on logo on the rotor - *BAD!* That's bound to come off sooner or later and gunge up the works if not worse!. The strap that comes with it is genuine "Crappodile" - but again, for the money, shipped, what do you expect.









The auto reserve is low on them, (well this one) and if it's not worn well during the day or hand wound (a plus of course) occasionally, I'd guess it runs out of steam around the 28 hours mark. It's my intention to keep it running for a few eeks more to see how it "goers" - and then I think I'll whip the back off and take the centre seconds off to see how it looks without it :lol:

I'd say I don't think I'd buy another one except maybe as a cheap movement source for a Standard Chinese movement. :yes:


----------



## vamos666

zed4130 said:


> Bionic Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> potz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes I do wonder why people never bother to do their own research and thinking.
> 
> 
> 
> Could not agree more !!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i did look it up on the net but only found them on ebay, so thought i would ask here as all seem to know what you are talking about, sorry just thought that was normal , ? obviously not,
> 
> paul
Click to expand...

Gotta say, i was disapointed with the responses from 'veteran' members, the guy was only asking for an opinion, just 'cos it's not a Rolly or Breitling doesn't make the question any less valid!


----------



## zed4130

Thanks mel useful information, the watch looks ok, but ill leave it for now, and see what else comes up,

paul


----------



## blackandgolduk

mel said:


> I'd say I don't think I'd buy another one except maybe as a cheap movement source for a Standard Chinese movement. :yes:


No need - Cousins sell them for less than a fiver, Mel.


----------



## JoT

zed4130 said:


> Bionic Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> potz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes I do wonder why people never bother to do their own research and thinking.
> 
> 
> 
> Could not agree more !!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i did look it up on the net but only found them on ebay, so thought i would ask here as all seem to know what you are talking about, sorry just thought that was normal , ? obviously not,
> 
> paul
Click to expand...

You were right to ask Paul; that's what forums are for.


----------



## mach 0.0013137

JoT said:


> zed4130 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bionic Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> potz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes I do wonder why people never bother to do their own research and thinking.
> 
> 
> 
> Could not agree more !!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i did look it up on the net but only found them on ebay, so thought i would ask here as all seem to know what you are talking about, sorry just thought that was normal , ? obviously not,
> 
> paul
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You were right to ask Paul; that's what forums are for.
Click to expand...

Something a few seem to have forgotten


----------



## zed4130

Thanks guy, i asked ,and all answered, so all good, ive got my eye on a couple of old russian watches at the mo so hopefully my collection will start soon,

paul


----------



## mach 0.0013137

zed4130 said:


> Thanks guy, i asked ,and all answered, so all good, *ive got my eye on a couple of old russian watches* at the mo so hopefully my collection will start soon,
> 
> paul


Now you`re talking


----------



## thedburgess

mach 0.0013137 said:


> JoT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zed4130 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bionic Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> potz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes I do wonder why people never bother to do their own research and thinking.
> 
> 
> 
> Could not agree more !!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i did look it up on the net but only found them on ebay, so thought i would ask here as all seem to know what you are talking about, sorry just thought that was normal , ? obviously not,
> 
> paul
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You were right to ask Paul; that's what forums are for.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Something a few seem to have forgotten
Click to expand...

the best opinions will come from humans not a search engine. A search engine does not wear watches.


----------



## zed4130

zed4130 said:


> Thanks guy, i asked ,and all answered, so all good, ive got my eye on a couple of old russian watches at the mo so hopefully my collection will start soon,
> 
> paul


so are vostok a good starting watch ,and i weigh 16 and a half stone so i guess im a heavy weight lol

paul


----------



## mel

Nothing wrong with an old Russki or two, that's what I told Olga and Zelda :lol:

Our host Roy, sells Vostok from the RLT sales site, worth a look and not likely to give you a problem with Customs or repairs required - you'd get a guarantee buying new!. :yes:

There is no such thing as a dumb question, Guys, - only dumb answers! :yes: :lol: Paul (too many of them getting on the forum I would think







) never be afeared to ask, just remember many on here are friends and jest awhile - this carries over onto postings from newer members - it's a sign of affection h34r:

Stick around and don't be a stranger, you'll learn who to ask about what - like Mach for vintage Brit watches, Watchnutz or PG Tips or Knut for Timex [maybe myself] and so on, Paul Silver Hawk for Electrics, I've a bit knowledge about most of the cheaper end 0-) the "affordables" :yes:

And there are guys with a lot of know-how about the dear end as well :grin:


----------



## zed4130

Thanks mel really appreciated, and im sure i will have lots to ask as am new to collecting watche's but not new to collecting stuff lol, and im on many forums so i know the usual banter, hopefully ill make a few friends here, looks like a very good site,

paul


----------



## andy s

Hi zed personaly i think i would go with mel as he seems to have some knowlege of whatever it was goor geer geor goer and as he says a quality ruski wont set you back a lot more.


----------



## zed4130

andy s said:


> Hi zed personaly i think i would go with mel as he seems to have some knowlege of whatever it was goor geer geor goer and as he says a quality ruski wont set you back a lot more.


thanks mate, well i bid on a vostok so fingers crossed,

paul


----------



## ENY55V

MADE IN CHINA - full stop


----------



## blackandgolduk

ENY55V said:


> MADE IN CHINA - full stop


Ipod? DVD player? PC/Mac?

All made in the People's Republic. I see where you're coming from, but the Goer's aren't pretending to be anything that they're not. Sekonda autos are Â£50, Ingersoll/Timex autos are Â£80+ Police autos are Â£100+, some of the Rotary autos are in the same bracket and all have Chinese innards.

I picked up a knackered Sekonda auto on ebay for about 4 quid. Nice looking piece, movement was buggered. Replacement movement from Cousins was Â£3.65, not a bad deal all in. Had a good look at the movement and in all honesty wasn't as bad as you may think. There are obviously different grades of quality available, but for the money they make a nice introduction to collecting - I love Mel's 'el-cheapo' updates...


----------



## Guest

blackandgolduk said:


> I love Mel's 'el-cheapo' updates...


me too, i think theyre great!

as for the goer mel bought i think it looks quite nice, they arent pretending to be something theyre not. mmm i want a goer :skirt:


----------



## Stan

potz said:


> Sometimes I do wonder why people never bother to do their own research and thinking.


I'm glad that most members try to avoid pomposity.


----------



## mel

Stan said:


> potz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes I do wonder why people never bother to do their own research and thinking.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad that most members try to avoid pomposity.
Click to expand...

When Mrs Mel and I were in Sorrento and Naples last year, we made it a point to visit Pompei City - wonderful it was, but very hot h34r: :cry2:


----------



## mach 0.0013137

mel said:


> Stan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> potz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes I do wonder why people never bother to do their own research and thinking.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad that most members try to avoid pomposity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When Mrs Mel and I were in Sorrento and Naples last year, we made it a point to visit Pompei City - wonderful it was, but very hot h34r: :cry2:
Click to expand...

Careful Mel, that`s almost better then your usual wit :lol:


----------

